# Acronyms



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm pretty new to this forum, but plan on being a long time contributor. I figured that I should get this over with now before I get too invloved and then look like a real numbskull. What exactly does DH, DW, DD, etc. refer to? Thanks fr the clarification!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Devoted* Husband, *Dear* Wife, *Darling* Daughter or whatever "D" word you deem appropriate.









Tami


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

RizFam said:


> *Devoted* Husband, *Dear* Wife, *Darling* Daughter or whatever "D" word you deem appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be a positive or a negative depending on my mood, I guess! Thanks for the help!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

ColoradoChip said:


> *Devoted* Husband, *Dear* Wife, *Darling* Daughter or whatever "D" word you deem appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be a positive or a negative depending on my mood, I guess! Thanks for the help!
[/quote]

Exactly .....


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

RizFam said:


> *Devoted* Husband, *Dear* Wife, *Darling* Daughter or whatever "D" word you deem appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be a positive or a negative depending on my mood, I guess! Thanks for the help!
[/quote]

Exactly .....








[/quote]








Seeing as I'm always referred to as "D-Word" Husband and seeing as I never do anything wrong








I'm assuming therefore that it could only mean Darling









Ed


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm sure that your husband would whole heartedly agree!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I wish my three year old DD would stop whining, and that my four month old DS would stop crying. Thanksfully, my DW is at home, so she can handle them while I go to my office and hang out with some Dfs!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh, I like:

Da Wife
Da Husband
Da Son
Da Daughter
Duh?


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

and Da Friends. One questions, though.... How do you differentiate Da Daughter from Da Dog?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

D-4-Legged


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The difference between 2 letters and 3, just use dog


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

raynardo said:


> Oh, I like:
> 
> Da Wife
> Da Husband
> ...


For a Californian, you speak a lot like a fan of "Da Bears." Did you used to live in Chicago?










Mike


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

RizFam said:


> *D-4-Legged*










I like that







Mind if I use it in my Sig.

Ed


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Okay...I was able to figure out the DH, DW, Ds & DD on my own. But what does SOB stand for?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

DG- Dog

SOB- Something Other then Outback


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

S ome O ther B rand


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> S ome O ther B rand


I thought I was wrong, thanks for the correction.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> S ome O ther B rand


Thank you for the clarification......at first I thought it was "son of a b----h", then came to my senses.


----------

